# Looking for a Backhoe for a JD 210



## Rrosholt (7 mo ago)

Hi
I have a John Deere 210. Looking for a Backhoe. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. JD got cheap on there numbering system, it seems. Can we assume that you are referring to the Tractor loader unit, and not the lawn tractor or excavator?


----------



## Rrosholt (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. JD got cheap on there numbering system, it seems. Can we assume that you are referring to the Tractor loader unit, and not the lawn tractor or excavator?


Yes thanks


----------

